# The huffington post shared my image



## paigew (Aug 7, 2014)

Yesterday I got word that my image was included in a huffington post  article which I was completely ecstatic about. But a just a short while later I found out they selected MY image to share on their facebook page! This is by far the most exposure I have ever had. Currently the photo has over 3700 likes and over 650 shares. 

Check it out! 

the image they selected:


paigewilks.com-2.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice! I vaguely remember something about breast feeding awareness week/month or something?

That's awesome - congrats on the selection and exposure!!! Are you getting any more hits on your website / flickr / email / other images due to it?


----------



## paigew (Aug 7, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> Nice! I vaguely remember something about breat feeding awareness week/month or something?
> 
> That's awesome - congrats on the selection and exposure!!! Are you getting any more hits on your website / flickr / email / other images due to it?


Thank you! Yes I am getting a lot of website hits


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 7, 2014)

That's super.  Great picture. Bet your proud.  Ed


----------



## Derrel (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah, I was lucky enough to see it on-line! Pretty cool, Paige! Breast feeding awareness week has had pretty good play in the on-line news media this week. I saw that actress Olivia Wilde has a nice photo of her breast feeding her son Otis, coming out in one of the big magazines in the September issue, in Vogue I think, or maybe it was Cosmo, I forget. I saw the photo on-line...it's nice, and shows a lot of breast and the baby is totally nude, which makes it kind of an unusually different breast feeding shot; I thought the nude baby showed how LITTLE he is, and emphasized that, hey, we're BORN nude, and this is what we DO, as people! No covering her exposed breast with a blanket also further emphasizes the body, the baby/breast connection, and also shows that it's not necessary to "put that thing under a blanket" or anything like that.So, overall, it just seems like this year's breast feeding awareness week is gaining momentum in the media. And your photo was one of those that tens of thousands of people saw! Yay!!!!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 7, 2014)

that is too cool Paige!


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 7, 2014)

Congratulations Paige.  :thumbsup:


----------



## paigew (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you guys! I am pretty excited. So funny how things just blow up + take off. 

@Derrel I saw the article on Oliva Wilde. I think its awesome that breastfeeding awareness week has raised so much awareness   Yay!


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 7, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS! Beautiful image. Congrats on the exposure!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 7, 2014)

Wayyyyy cool and major congrats!


----------



## Desi (Aug 7, 2014)

Congrats!  Its an very good image.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 7, 2014)

Very neat. Congrats!


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats.  That's wonderful.


----------



## paigew (Aug 8, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Congrats.  That's wonderful.





manaheim said:


> Very neat. Congrats!





Desi said:


> Congrats!  Its an very good image.





JacaRanda said:


> Wayyyyy cool and major congrats!





JustJazzie said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! Beautiful image. Congrats on the exposure!



Thank you


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 8, 2014)

That's so cool! Congrats!


----------

